# Cool stuff to do in a iSi Siphon?



## rahimlee54 (Dec 26, 2013)

I just picked up a iSi Whip for Christmas. I got 50 N20 Carts with it and I plan on buying some CO2 shortly. I was wondering if anyone cared to share cool techniques or things they have made in theirs. I found the creamright store/blog which has a bunch of ideas and chef steps offers a class for a small fee I thought about taking. 

I made some whipped cream last night just to see how the thing works and that was pretty good so I am ready to branch out. I am going to go through my MC at home book and see what they have there as well. That has been the main thing holding me back for the preparations the lack of a siphon.

Thanks
Jared


----------



## eshua (Dec 26, 2013)

Microwave instant sponge cake? -- http://www.playingwithfireandwater.com/foodplay/2008/07/microwave-chocolate-cake.html http://blog.ideasinfood.com/ideas_in_food/2013/05/olive-oil-cakes.html
Fruit Juice and gelatine makes an easy foam. 

There are lots of recipes for cool isi stuff, but do you have access to stuff like powered egg whites, powdered milk, carageen, agar, xanthum, lecithin ect?


----------



## Brad Gibson (Dec 26, 2013)

www.chefsteps.com has some cool stuff. check it out!


----------



## brainsausage (Dec 26, 2013)

Instant(as in 20-30 minutes, rather than 20-30 days) booze infusions are pretty rad.


----------



## rahimlee54 (Dec 26, 2013)

Can I get CO2 chargers locally from the paintball section? Or should I order some?


----------



## brainsausage (Dec 26, 2013)

At the restaurant, we used to send noobs/those worthy of shaming over to the very unassuming porn shop around the block to buy em


----------



## jacreeny (Jan 3, 2014)

Hi Jared,

Wow, what a nice gift!

I've been using iSi products for about 3 years now, and have made everything from aerated tempura & pancake batters to gelatin-based foams, infused bitters, cocktails & oils, chocolate mousse, carbonated cocktails/teas/sodas and plain & simple flavored whipped cream. The options are totally awesome! I'm quite excited to share a few ideas with you because I absolutely love using my iSi - I have coconut foam in the fridge at all times 

Which whipper do you have? They have ones that are for both hot & cold use and also ones that are for cold use only. I started with a Creative Whip but traded up so I could make Hot recipes too. I currently have 3 different sized Gourmet Whips (it's for hot & cold use) and use them regularly for warm recipes like hollandaise sauce and fluffy, frothy soups & hot cocoa. 

The most important thing I learned (the hard way) is that you have to finely strain anything with particles out before you put it into the whipper. The release valve is so small that even small particles can become stuck (tip: be aware of ground cinnamon - it will clog every time! Use a liquid extract instead). 

The biggest collection of iSi recipes I have found is on their own website - they have a section for home (more simple recipes) and professional (some are super challenging but fun!) and you can sort by the type of whipper you have, ingredients, etc. You have to sign up for an account, but it's free and didn't take me too long before I was in the site and creating a shopping list 

Last recommendation ... there are certainly cheaper CO2 and cream/N2O chargers out there, but I have found that the other brands are inconsistent in the amount of gas they have in each charger, and also sometimes they taste funny in the output -hard to explain but definitely noticeable. Sometimes it would make a short little "hiss" (not enough gas) with off-brand chargers and my recipe was ruined a few times before I read up on it and learned why I should be using iSi brand chargers. I also found out that it voids the warranty if you use other chargers and it breaks the device. Just a little helpful tidbit!  I order my iSi chargers online, Amazon has pretty good prices. 

To Brad's point, Chef Steps has a lot of great iSi recipes & videos too! I recently received their whipper/siphon online class as a Christmas present, and I am about 75% of the way through. It's super informative and I've learned more about the science of how it actually works, which has already made me even more comfortable/confident/excited about using my iSi whippers.

To eshua's point, experimenting with stabilizers is so fun! It took me about a year to get into doing this. Now, I usually get mine from Modernist Pantry or Molecular Recipes. Will Goldfarb also has a pretty cool site for this stuff called Willpowder. There are tons of other shops like this online if you do a quick search.

Enjoy & have fun! What are you making next? 

:newhere:









rahimlee54 said:


> I just picked up a iSi Whip for Christmas. I got 50 N20 Carts with it and I plan on buying some CO2 shortly. I was wondering if anyone cared to share cool techniques or things they have made in theirs. I found the creamright store/blog which has a bunch of ideas and chef steps offers a class for a small fee I thought about taking.
> 
> I made some whipped cream last night just to see how the thing works and that was pretty good so I am ready to branch out. I am going to go through my MC at home book and see what they have there as well. That has been the main thing holding me back for the preparations the lack of a siphon.
> 
> ...


----------



## jbl (Jan 3, 2014)

Uh, destroy the ozone layer?! Joking.


----------



## rahimlee54 (Jan 4, 2014)

jacreeny said:


> Hi Jared,
> 
> Wow, what a nice gift!
> 
> ...


I
I grabbed a 0.5 L siphon since there are only two of us, I didn't want to have to use alot of chargers and make large batches to fill up the siphon. I signed up at iSi's site and can now access their recipe catalog so that should be helpful. I made some chocolate whipped cream, which is great, and I just pulled the eggs for lemon curd out of the circulator. Lemon curd foam is on the menu for tomorrow.

I got some purewhip cartridges from my in-laws so I plan on using those until they run out and then I'll grab some iSi carts and give them a try. They are working out fine for me at the moment.

Do you have the iSi funnlel or does a generic funnel work? It is pretty steep at 45 bucks for a funnel and strainer.


----------



## jacreeny (Jan 8, 2014)

Good call on the 0.5L, that's my favorite, too! The portions are just right for most of the things I am foaming or infusing.

I have the iSi funnel & sieve but it was a gift ... I am not sure if you could find a better price online or maybe EBay? You can use a fine chinois & regular funnel if you have one, just make sure it is super fine. In my opinion, it just helps a *lot* to have the funnel portion because it is neat & clean, less messy, and fits the neck of all whippers just right, plus the sieve is super fine. Just my 2 cents worth

That is so cool that you are using an immersion circulator too! I think there is some kind of whipper holder for them but I haven't used it. 

Keep us updated 





rahimlee54 said:


> I
> I grabbed a 0.5 L siphon since there are only two of us, I didn't want to have to use alot of chargers and make large batches to fill up the siphon. I signed up at iSi's site and can now access their recipe catalog so that should be helpful. I made some chocolate whipped cream, which is great, and I just pulled the eggs for lemon curd out of the circulator. Lemon curd foam is on the menu for tomorrow.
> 
> I got some purewhip cartridges from my in-laws so I plan on using those until they run out and then I'll grab some iSi carts and give them a try. They are working out fine for me at the moment.
> ...


----------



## Reboul (Jan 9, 2014)

I do a lot with the isi. you can do all without cream (espumas) using gelatine (2 sheets for the 1/2 L isi). You should use the filter from isi, then all works fine.
I especially like the chantilliys (made with cream). Use 400ml cream, dissolved suggar and the taste you want. F.e.: raspberry puree.
For the warm espumas use xanthan gum.


----------

